# Follow up appointment advice?



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello ladies

I've got an appointment a week today with my consultant to discuss the failed ICSI cycle we have just had (our first) and where to go from here.

Does anyone have any advice as to anything in particular I should remember to ask about or tell them about?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi MrsJones. Shellebell has made a thread for this. Im not best on a pc, so alls i can tell you is go onto negative cycle&inbetween treatment? then follow up questions and hints for next cycle. Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

AH, thank you!!   x


----------

